# Opinions on my first try at painting blades



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

This was my first try at painting blades with an airbrush. Do you think they will work?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice looking blades. I'm sure you'll enjoy catching a few on those!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

Look good Chuck,they will work great...


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Rik said:


> Look good Chuck,they will work great...


 I will need lots of practice.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Very nice blades. Looks like fish catchers to me.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

You guys that make those custom baits sure have a special talent with painting. I know already how easy it is to screw something up. Lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

It will come to you after you get some hours on your air brush. I think they look great, they will work.

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I wish I had half the talent of you guys on here..... Somehow when I paint them they look like my kids did them at the kitchen table with crayons.....

Beautiful blades! You will be so excited when you catch that first eye on them!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Those look great! Man I can't wait till "open" water.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

TIGGER said:


> Those look great! Man I can't wait till "open" water.


The wife quit letting me use her nail polish.. I just want to be able to paint something up when I get a idea in my head. There are some guys on here that have some insane stuff made up that looks awesome. Ryan,Rik and Buck.eyehunter


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Tigger and the rest of you that make those custom lures are in your own league!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

